

Twenty Questions for Donald Knuth - espeed
http://tech-book-store.amazon.com/post/Tx1CXN9ZL8TK2WP/Twenty-Questions-for-Donald-Knuth

======
dandrews
Originally published here:
[https://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2213858](https://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2213858)

